# Nokia 6233



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi guys
I have seen a Nokia 6233 few days back in Nokia Show Room, the sales guys told that its a good phone. I like it also. Is it a real good phone?


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 18, 2007)

yes my sister in law also has the same phone but what i dont like about this phone is camera its not that effective like 6280,sony w810i but the sound effect is too good. but i prefer w810i over 6233 coz of its good camera and walkie phone. but its a good worth buying 6233 if ur priority is not camera and look wise 6233 is good


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

i like the 6233 too.. But now nokia has launched 6300 n u shd go 4 it.. Ther s not much diff in the prices too


----------



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for replying.
Camera in not my priority. Is the sound quality better than SE w810i ? 
what is the major difference between 6233 and 6300?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

well the sound quality isnt better thatn w810i but its good enough... its stereo speakers rock....
well the main diff btw 6233 n 6300 is that 6300 doesnt hav 3G....
nd 6233 has vga video recording while 6300 has qcif video rec.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> well the sound quality isnt better thatn w810i but its good enough... its stereo speakers rock....
> well the main diff btw 6233 n 6300 is that 6300 doesnt hav 3G....
> nd 6233 has vga video recording while 6300 has qcif video rec.


 
then 6233 is better in technology wise? as its a 3G mobile ?
What is the difference between vga and qcif video recording ?


----------



## assasin (Feb 18, 2007)

VGA vdo recording supports resolution of 640x480
Resolution for qcif is 176x144.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmm i think u shd get a 6233 only... cos both prices r almost same...
in fact 6300 is costlier..


----------



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.
One Final question, is there any other good phone available in the same budget?


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Feb 18, 2007)

n72 rocks  man


----------



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> n72 rocks man


is it not big in size? N72 - what is better in it than 6233? can you explain


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

yea ...IMHO n72 is better than both of them...
__________
n72 is a s60 fone... os8.1... so u get manyyyy apps 4 it... multitasking is a plus too.... 6233 is a s40v2... so not many apps except the java ones... 
however the cam n sound of 6233 is better


----------



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yea ...IMHO n72 is better than both of them...
> __________
> n72 is a s60 fone... os8.1... so u get manyyyy apps 4 it... multitasking is a plus too.... 6233 is a s40v2... so not many apps except the java ones...
> however the cam n sound of 6233 is better


 
Sorry, didnt notice your edit post. 
Thanks
__________
Do you know the street price of N72?
__________
see this
*www.univercell.in/compare1.asp?mno=263&mmno=258

I feel in some areas 6233 is better than N72


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

arey bola na...
__________
yup... if u don want 3rd party app support then 6233 is the fone 4 u....
however i wd go 4 the n72.... 
well n72 was availkable 4 10.6k sometime back... now both 6233 n n72 hav more or less the same price... ie arnd 11.5k


----------



## gmanog (Feb 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> arey bola na...
> __________
> yup... if u don want 3rd party app support then 6233 is the fone 4 u....
> however i wd go 4 the n72....
> well n72 was availkable 4 10.6k sometime back... now both 6233 n n72 hav more or less the same price... ie arnd 11.5k


 
Thanks. I decide for N72. Thanks for your help.
__________
Added reps to you


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 18, 2007)

if u can manage more 2k then W810i is too good 
its around 14k


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

thx 4 the reps.. But again if u prefer better music then go 4 the 6233.. If u cant do witout symbian apps then go 4 n72.. Cos u may not like the sound quality in n72.. Compare both fones @ nokia gallery n decide


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 19, 2007)

Nokia 5300 is also a option......what you say guys??? S40v3.... camera is not so much good....but it's a slider phone.... check reviews here...... 
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5300-review-117.php


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

its also s40v2 only


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^^
Pathinks..... check here........
*www.forum.nokia.com/devices/5300
*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5300-en.shtml


----------



## gmanog (Feb 19, 2007)

Can I use applications like Voip in S40v2 or its only possible in s60?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

afaik there r many voip applications in s60.. Dunno much abt s40.. Jus search "voip" on getjar.com .. Also the java apps in s40 may not be as good as the sis apps..


----------



## Stick (Feb 19, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> Can I use applications like Voip in S40v2 or its only possible in s60?



Read here more about S60 applications and what you can do with.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 19, 2007)

Let me make it clear, I am not particular about the music in mobile or camera in mobile (for those purposes I got ipod and good camera), what i need is a good phone with good features such as gprs, edge, blue tooth and should be able to run some usefull applications, if  music and camera comes as an addon thats ok with me. You guys please suggest me a good phone. I am not particular about the budget, as the mobiles will be outdated or not usable over a period of 16 moths to 24 months, I do not want to spend more on that, so for *more featuers for less money and relaible *phone is what I am looking for.

Please help guys.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

then n72


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^ yes.... Then n72


----------



## gmanog (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks guys
__________
I came across one more phone guys E62 somewhere in the same budget, How about it?


----------



## assasin (Feb 20, 2007)

Dont go 4 E-series.
U may also consider Nokia 5500 and 3250.they r pretty good fones.


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 20, 2007)

Go for Nokia N72 only.


----------



## assasin (Feb 20, 2007)

^^^But audio quality of Nokia 3250 Xpress Music is better dan N72.Loudspeaker of both 5500 & 3250 far better than N72.So why suggest N72?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

cos its a os8.1 fone wit the max apps available at present..


----------



## gmanog (Feb 20, 2007)

what about 5500?
I understand that the N72 model does not support more than 128 mb memory.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

then ur understanding is wrong 
n72 supports upto 2GB...
n 5500 is also a good fone... os9.1... 
but it has a small screen  its also a good option nevertheless...


----------



## gmanog (Feb 20, 2007)

I feel N72 is bit big in size, I personaly do not like the design (my personal opinion). I saw that 5500 has all the options available in N72, even more than that. 
@ pathiks  is OS 9.1 good ? (I am new to all these things)?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

os9.1 is awesome.... its better than all the previous symbian oses...
but the apps available for 9.1 r still less compared to the apps available for 8.1.... both r good fones ...u wont regret if u take ny of them...


----------



## gmanog (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot pathiks. OS 8.1 based apps can not be loaded on higher version 9.1 ?
BTW what are all the major usefull applications available?


----------



## assasin (Feb 20, 2007)

No OS 6,7&8 apps cannot be loaded on OS 9.1 (S60v3) fones  and vice versa.
Go for any OS9.1 fone.The OS is gr8,very stable,music player has lots of options,and the new S60 browser is just awesome.I've used both OS8.1 (6630) and OS9.1 (5500) and personally i love OS9.1.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 20, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> No OS 6,7&8 apps cannot be loaded on OS 9.1 (S60v3) fones and vice versa.
> Go for any OS9.1 fone.The OS is gr8,very stable,music player has lots of options,and the new S60 browser is just awesome.I've used both OS8.1 (6630) and OS9.1 (5500) and personally i love OS9.1.


 
then 5500 is better than N72 ?


----------



## assasin (Feb 20, 2007)

It depends on ur personal choice.For me it sure is.My frnd has a N72 and audio quality of my 5500 is far better when compared to his N72.Also 5500 (32MB) has more ram than N72 (bout 22MB).


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

well finally it depends on u... its ur choice...
i ve used both a n70(os 8.1) n a n73(os 9.1) n i loved both of them...
try out both cellfones n compare them firsthand...
to futureproof urself u might take a 5500...
but i wd prefer a n72 to it...


----------



## gmanog (Feb 20, 2007)

OK. Thank you guys all


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

So wat did u decide.?? Btw 22mb ram is enuf to run abt 15 normal apps together... And in 5500 it wont matter cos there arent manny good apps to multitask as such


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 20, 2007)

5500 is a nice phone. But the display is too small. Also the camera is not as good as the one on N72. Then the lack of apps is also there. I think in the range of 13k, N72 is the best phone.


----------



## assasin (Feb 21, 2007)

Pic quality of both fones d same.Deres no visible difference.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I went to mobile shop today, sales guy tells that 5500 has complaints, they get lot of complaints in it it seems (I didn't ask in detail). N72 is good he said. I saw Motorola A1200 or Ming, I liked it, Is it good guys?
I read many good reviews about it. Sales guy also told that its good.
I need your opinion guys, please help.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

moto fones suck.. Dont think more.. get a n72


----------



## gmanog (Feb 21, 2007)

I am told that this moto phone is good and it has a business card scanner also. what do you say?
__________
*reviews.cnet.com/Motorola_A1200/4505-6452_7-31864390.html
__________
*www.motorolafans.com/MotorolaFansPHPbb/viewtopic.php?t=3462


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

wat ll u do wit a business card scanner??


----------



## gmanog (Feb 21, 2007)

I am a lawyer, I get lot of cards.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

hmmmm... Ur decision then... I go 4 n72


----------



## gmanog (Feb 21, 2007)

I am still confused. I went to shop today and came back after seeing Moto ming. I will take some time and read more reviews on moto Ming and decide between N72 and Moto Ming. Thanks Very Much for your Help.


----------



## assasin (Feb 21, 2007)

U wont get any 3rd party apps for MotoMing cuz it runs Linux.As far as probs with 5500 is concerned,yeah the old ones had a few probs but they hav been resolved in the latest fones.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 21, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> U wont get any 3rd party apps for MotoMing cuz it runs Linux.As far as probs with 5500 is concerned,yeah the old ones had a few probs but they hav been resolved in the latest fones.


 
see the links
*www.getjar.com/software/Motorola/A1200
*www.google.com/gmm/index.html
*www.motorolafans.com/MotorolaFansPHPbb/viewtopic.php?t=6583

Its not as if no third party applications are available for the Linux based mobiles. I thought trying Linux based phone. Lake of application may not be a point for consideration as I feel that there are applications available for free if we digg the net. 

Moreover lot of application we try them just of for fun, not really used in the day to day life. Even with the N72 or other phones its same.


*www.getjar.com/software/Motorola/A1200/Applications/Messengers


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

they r just java apps dude... No comparision to symbian apps


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 21, 2007)

I still say that you should go for an N72. Its better. Get something else to scan your business cards. A cell phone business card scanner won't be very reliable as it uses the camera to scan the cards.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> they r just java apps dude... No comparision to symbian apps


plaese can you explain in what way java apps are different from symbian apps? is there any differnce for the end user? (I am new to these things, but I want to learn about them)


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 21, 2007)

^^ Java apps are quiet few in numbers. The few that exists are mostly web browsers and e-mail clients and stuff like that. Symbian apps come in great variety, similar to software available for say, a Windows pc. From media players, image editors, file managers, web browsers, pdf readers to even stuff that converts your cell phone into a remote control for your tv. A quick search around the net will tell you the huge variety you can find in Symbian apps. Then there are things like Symbian themes, games...... the list goes on. Symbian phones are true smartphones that put near pc like functionality in your palms. No other smartphone, even ones based on Windows Mobile come close. Java looks anaemic in comparison.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

yea.. Same as above..


----------



## Stick (Feb 22, 2007)

@gmanog

If you want your mobile to do what crazy ^^ said go with N72 if Not than go with 6233,6300 or SE like k750, W810 etc. Or Even Moto which you like


----------



## gmanog (Feb 22, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> @gmanog
> 
> If you want your mobile to do what crazy ^^ said go with N72 if Not than go with 6233,6300 or SE like k750, W810 etc. Or Even Moto which you like


.
Thanks. Even I have decided against Moto, as I can not use it with one had (while driving its not possible to do anything with this phone, as no key pad, only stylus). Always using both the hands to make calls is not possible.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

then go 4 a n72 fast..


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 22, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> .
> Thanks. Even I have decided against Moto, as I can not use it with one had (while driving its not possible to do anything with this phone, as no key pad, only stylus). Always using both the hands to make calls is not possible.


 For your own safety and for the safety of others on the road, i'll advise you not to use your cell phone while driving, even if you buy any other phone.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

the above warning was issued in public safety by mr.krazyfrog..


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> the above warning was issued in public safety by mr.krazyfrog..


 Its become important to issue such warning since people like Salman Khan starting going over footpaths (and people) in their cars. Imagine Mr. Gmanog going over people in a car while typing an sms on his cell phone! We surely don't want that to happen now do we Mr. pathiks


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

yea u r rite dude... pls be careful mr.gmanog


----------



## Stick (Feb 22, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Its become important to issue such warning since people like Salman Khan starting going over footpaths (and people) in their cars. Imagine Mr. Gmanog going over people in a car while typing an sms on his cell phone! We surely don't want that to happen now do we Mr. pathiks



Mr.Gamnog still in advantage as he is Lawyer and can save money... joking
krazy is right, not always such accident crack others some time we might get FIANL hurt for ...


----------



## Destruction (Feb 24, 2007)

wat u guys r fighting for?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2007)

whos fighting here??? yeh to digitians ka pyar hai... "p


----------



## gmanog (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi friends
I bought Nokia N72 today.(I was not in station last weekend, went to kodaikanal, so delay in purchase)
Thanks guys for your advice.
BTW bought one E50 for my friend, thats also nice. (in fact, I like the E50 size and style, more than N72).
N72 is a nice phone guys.
Can you recommend some good applications to load in it?
What memory card can I buy? How much will be the cost?
What blue tooth headset can I buy? cost?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

get a 1gb rsdv mmc 4 800rs.. Nd u ll get a basic jabra bt headset 4 abt 1.4k


----------



## gmanog (Mar 3, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> get a 1gb rsdv mmc 4 800rs.. Nd u ll get a basic jabra bt headset 4 abt 1.4k


Thanks for your quick response pathiks. I bought N72 mostly because you told me to go for it again and again. Good choice and thank you once again.
whats rsdv?
jabra is it good?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

rsdv=reduced size dual voltage..and Jabra makes the best bt headsets.. Not much idea abt them tho


----------



## gmanog (Mar 3, 2007)

can you suggest any good model in jabra, also what brand card can i buy?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

get a ncp or transcend mmc... As 4 the headset i ll do some r&d n tell u..


----------



## gmanog (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks pathiks


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

try the jabra BT200... shd be under 2k...


----------



## gmanog (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks pathiks. Can you suggest me some good application to load in my new N72? (I am new to s60 and all)


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

hmm well...
opera, netfront, agile, profimail, fexplorer, smartmovie, divx, implus, mig33, coogee, yahoogo, ultramp3, mp3player, viking, oggplayer, etc etc..


----------



## gmanog (Mar 4, 2007)

any good websie where i can download all of them ?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

ipmart-forum.com
wapain.net


----------



## anandk (Mar 4, 2007)

its a good fon



			
				gmanog said:
			
		

> One Final question, is there any other good phone available in the same budget?



e50 is good too.


----------



## gmanog (Mar 5, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> its a good fon
> 
> 
> 
> e50 is good too.


Yes e50 is also nice. I like its sleek look. its also s60 based. One draw back in e50 is fonts are small.


----------

